
Netflix will now interrupt series binges with video ads for its other series - donohoe
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/08/netflix-begins-testing-ads-for-its-own-series-between-binge-season-episodes/
======
severine
I'm not a Netflix user, but IMO a proper binge includes muscle memory for the
shortcuts to exclude openings, endings, teasers and _in previous episodes_
intros...

------
_bxg1
Hah. I already mostly use Hulu now because of Netflix's intrusive auto-playing
trailers on the home screen. With this, maybe I'll cancel altogether.

